# smoking cessation -paying for this service



## kmillsaps (Oct 1, 2009)

What cpt codes are we using for smoking cessation and is insurance companies paying for this service? Thank you for your help!

Karen


----------



## EARREYGUE (Oct 5, 2009)

we use 99406 and 99407. We just started using so I'm not sure what the reimbursment is.


----------



## luvsgoofey (Oct 12, 2009)

*Smoking Cessation*

Most commerical insurances cover the 99407.  Make sure they are reimbursable by the carrier.  BCBS RI has a policy stating that the commerical line of business does not cover the 99406.  
Medicare covers both.


----------



## encomma-watson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Smoking Cessation*

We are using 99406 and this is working with NC MCD and NC MCR and other insurances here in NC


----------

